# Is your audio gear worth more than your vehicle?



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

If you were to sell all of your audio gear currently installed in your vehicle, would it be more than the vehicle is worth?

For me, I have a 04' Impala SS which seems to be holding value pretty good.


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Another jvill person, good to see. Personally me no. The only time this might have been true when i had my full memphis setup in my 88 mustang. 3 studio 10's 500d pioneer headunit and boston speakers in the back and memphis in the front.


----------



## Hawk07 (Mar 7, 2010)

This is my first post here and I voted no. I'm sure this might change after seeing some of the gear offered here...


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

For my first few cars it sure was, but cars were cheaper and equipment was much more. I used to buy winter beaters for less than I paid for one amp, a 2x75 amp.


----------



## Jeremy M (Sep 22, 2008)

for all 3 of my cars that answer is simply no.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

sqshoestring said:


> For my first few cars it sure was, but cars were cheaper and equipment was much more. I used to buy winter beaters for less than I paid for one amp, a 2x75 amp.


I remember those days


----------



## rommelrommel (Apr 11, 2007)

sqshoestring said:


> For my first few cars it sure was, but cars were cheaper and equipment was much more. I used to buy winter beaters for less than I paid for one amp, a 2x75 amp.


X2... I had a 85 century and a 84 deville and I think the focal components alone were worth about as much as either car. I also had a 84ish crx with two mtx 9512's and 2 81000d's. Now I have fairly expensive gear and it doesn't even come close to the value of the car.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

My last car, Yes. I paid $1000 for my Neon. It had a Pioneer AVIC-F90BT, JL 300/4, 500/1, 10" Kicker Solobaric S104d. Custom fiberglass box and amp rack.

Now, no. It's not even close. 

Jay


----------



## SomeGuy748 (Feb 24, 2010)

Not any more, but there was a time when it was.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

nope


----------



## angelspeedfreak (Oct 5, 2009)

SomeGuy748 said:


> Not any more, but there was a time when it was.


... x2


----------



## XC-C30 (Jul 24, 2007)

At the moment: Yes..... And it will probably stay that way since I always buy cheap cars that I run for a few years.... My 4cars totalled at 4000Euros (one even was a free beater )


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

There have been times, especially 15-20 years ago, that I could have said yes with a straight face. Now, fortunately, the answer is no.


----------



## XC-C30 (Jul 24, 2007)

TREETOP said:


> There have been times, especially 15-20 years ago, that I could have said yes with a straight face. Now, fortunately, the answer is no.


Why?

Changing cars every few years is fun! And you can get to a new challenge car-audio-wise

If my saab wasn't such a classic, I'd surely would have given it a complete interior-facelift (not with Debbie Travis), to get the audio in properly
But I guess maybe, beeing a woman, I just like the change now and than:blush:


----------



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

I guess Im a little surprised at the results so far. Im used to seeing build logs with tons of nice audio gear being installed into 90's and earlier vehicles. I suppose its the diyma crowd though, if I asked this on ca the results would be a lot different Im guessing..


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

XC-C30 said:


> Why?
> 
> Changing cars every few years is fun! And you can get to a new challenge car-audio-wise
> 
> ...


Oh believe me I agree that changing cars is fun, but as they get nicer and nicer (I usually change because it's an upgrade) the amount they're worth starts to far exceed the amount I'd consider reasonable for a stereo. For example my current SUV was stickered at $45,760 in 2004. Is that a reasonable amount to spend on an audio system? No. I definitely didn't pay that much for it as I got it used, but even if it's worth $16k now I don't think that's a reasonable amount to spend on audio either. At least not for me.

Of my first 4 cars, I don't think I spent more than $1200 on any of them but I definitely spent more in stereo equipment. I know I spent at least $1800 for wheels for one of them. Stuff's different now.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I like to think I have nice gear (see sig) but it's not even remotly close to what I've spent on the rest of the truck.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Never have and never will.


----------



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm always hesitant to do any extreme mods to my new (or like new) vehicle in a way it couldn't be easily returned to stock...


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

No, but if I keep going maybe one day.  Right now the Lexus is still holding value in the 5 digits


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

The SubiMac looks great in there, audiogodz1!
Did you know there's another version of it that has the volume control on the left side? I ran one in my Tahoe for a bit:


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Interesting. It must have came from a right hand drive society. Mine is a J-spec import. I figured with this much in putting something respectable together I wasn't going to listen to the radio anyway.


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

audiogodz1 said:


> the Lexus is still holding value in the 5 digits


Sand and paint that dash kit with Duplicolor vinyl paint and it'll match the interior much better.


----------



## ChristianM (Jun 15, 2009)

i think my system is worth more than my car  1999 camry XLE v6 with 350,000Km on the odometer, system consists of 1jl12w7 in ported box, pioneer AVIC N3, JL HD750/1, audison SRX4, Focal access 6.5 with polyglass tweets and crossovers, focal access 6x9, audison bitone.1, kinetik HC1200, battery isolator, ipod connection and ipod, plus ashitload of deadening and 0ga wire, im preety sure its worth more than my car


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

I am surprised that there arent more yes's. I would rather have a cheap/reliable car so I can invest more money into audio, same reason why I have hand me down furniture in my living room, haha!


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

My car has cost me (price I paid + replacing all belts and oils for the first time) about 2000 Euros
My install:
Headunit: 50 Euros (but might be replaced/expanded with a carpc)
Amps: 140+300+375= 815 Euros
Equalizer: 100 Euros
Crossover: 90 Euros
Subs + PR's: 175+175+75+75+75= 575 Euros
Midbasswoofers: 40 Euros (+ a little glue )
Mids: 100 Euros
Tweeters: 20 Euros

Total of audio without wires and dampening: 1790 Euros

I voted yes because I know I spent more than 300 Euros on wiring and dampening already and my install isn't complete yet...


If I knew then what I know now, I wouldn't have spent so much on subs and amps. 
Off course, a subwoofer system with 2 12" Peerless XXLS subwoofers combined with 3 10" PR's is very nice... But it's possible to get the same performance or better for less money...
Off course a Genesis Dual Mono or Four Channel is a nice amplifier, but with a little more patience and searching, I could have paid a lot less for them...

On the other had, I paid too much for my car too, so that evens out


----------



## Qicker306 (Oct 2, 2009)

In the old Neon which I bought for $4200, the retail value of the stereo w/ install and materials would have been worth around $5k. It got totalled and now all the gear sits in my garage, haha.


----------



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

I am suprised only 2 of us are over the vehicle value. The Titan install will not be worth more than the vehicle. But my 91 Lexus LS-400 blue book is around $1500. And I added up the gear I plan to install and it is around $2800. That could vary about $500 up or down depending on which head units and amps I ultimately use. But still worth more than the vehicle. 

Jim


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

Ha! My audio setup is worth several times more than my car. Cars with 180k miles just don't have much value.


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

Car: Volkswagen Lupo 1,2tdi, 10 years old

Amps: Tru Copper tube amps. 2 of them. Already passed the car in value  Focal Utopia TLR, 6W, 27WX x2. A Sony xm2000r and a Pioneer P99RS on the way. And batteries, cables, sound-dampening and fabrication costs, I think I have triple the cars value in audio gear. And thats fine with me


----------



## StickToRhythm (Feb 16, 2009)

I will never sell my Tacoma.


----------



## Audiolife (Dec 19, 2008)

Sadly enough my deck and processor>truck LOL


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

My front speakers alone are worth more than my car.


----------



## jdmlight (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm new to DIYMA, so the answer is no, not yet.


----------



## Vigarisa (Dec 10, 2007)

will be yes, very soon.


----------



## da Vinci (Jun 10, 2009)

Yup, sure is. 

It's funny to me why anyone here would be embarrassed to say as much too. I drive a 2001 Ford Focus that has 80,000 miles on it. The body is in great shape aside from a few scratches... and the engine is in better than new condition considering I pulled it and put in one I built with a Ford racing head, stage 2 cams, and I even threw in a $1200 Recaro seat that has power everything... all that for about $4500. Granted I did all the work, aside machining the engine, myself.

My stereo Equipment is worth way more than that... but I've been accumulating it since 1996 when I bought three McIntosh amps.

That car is more than enough for me. For one, it's a hatchback, which to me is a huge plus as far as the stereo goes. It's paid for it in cash I'm not paying interest, and I don't have to fully insure it if I so choose to since I fully own it. That allows me to put that money into my house or other more important (to me) things. Personally I just want a fuel efficient car that I enjoy and my stereo in it... check and check. 

Sure some people will make remarks about it, but at the end of the day the important thing is that I like it. To each their own... but if you can't afford or don't care for a more expensive vehicle, and audio is your passion, I see no reason to be embarrassed by the hobby you enjoy.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

i've put 2 systems in my car, first system was about 700$ this last upgrade was about 1200$ and that's not including a new deck, sound dampening, wires or anything of that nature. 2 sets of JBL's, 1 set of infinity kappa perfects, whitch i didnt like and replaced. 2 alpine PDX amp's, at 400$ per amp, and 250$ per set of speakers, it sure got pricey :| cars probobly only worth something like 2000$ now, maybe more since high milage cars are worth alot more now with the economy.


----------



## dapert (Feb 22, 2006)

As others have said not currently but several times in the past.


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

Not even close. truck is worth 30kish, tunes are worth about 1500. Cobra is worth 22kish, tunes are in the 2k range


----------



## jasondplacetobe (Jun 15, 2009)

98 dodge ram 178,000
clarion drz955mz
ppi par 245
ppi frx 322
2 sets of old school quarts (96 vintage bought new)
re se 10s
2 500a2s
1 800a2
stinger wire
without a doubt


----------



## bradinar (Jul 20, 2009)

right now its pretty close. I bought most of my equipment used but if i had bought it new it would definetly cost more than the price of the car. I used to worry about having a really nice car but now i just want a decent one that will get me and my gear around. Cars are horrible investments!


----------



## ghostmechanic (Mar 2, 2009)

bradinar said:


> Cars are horrible investments!


So is car audio gear

Nope, my car is worth much more than the equipment that is INSTALLED in it


----------



## prisonernumbersix (May 3, 2010)

Really close for me. I probably should have voted yes, since my car would be easier to replace than some of my equipment. 

RIP - Eclipse HU

RIP - Avalanche


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

old ladies daily.... 06 sentra.... if ya gave me some pocket lint you might be able to push it away..... GO nissan :-(

stereo..... Soundstream mc245.... worth 150. Alpine 9833.... 150ish..... Diyma 100 bucks or so..... alpine crossovers and tweeters with stock midbass... 65 bucks.


whoa 465 bux plus the 8ga and rca's. easily worth more than that pile 

about 1500 bucks in my car so thats a no on that one.


----------



## disturbedklownz (Feb 19, 2008)

previous systems all were ,not this one


----------



## randyrussell13 (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm pretty close considering I got my VW Bus for a steal at $1200, and it only took me $20 to get it running. Since a majority of my audio was bought used, I don't think I'm over $1200. Close though, give me some more time.


----------



## ssmith1092 (Apr 24, 2010)

the cost in my audio is slowly reaching what i paid for the car, it should be over in a couple of months


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

My new car is worth 3x my audio equitment now


----------



## ratten46 (Nov 16, 2008)

In the past, I can think of at least 2 cars I have owned where this has been true. Today, not even close. On the other hand, 20 years ago, I didn't have the forum resources and auction sites to purchase used equipment. I bought all of my stuff from the local shops, and I paid full price (and probably a premium at that). Today, I get much nicer equipment (granted it's not "old-school" nice), but much less money...because I almost always buy used electronics. I had an Orion 2 channel amp back in the late 80's/early 90's, and I'm pretty sure that amp alone cost more than my car....but it was HUGE. :laugh:


----------



## Freedom First (May 17, 2010)

Well, I've never had a car that was worth less than my stereo, but I'm fast approaching it! With the depreciation of the car,and the fact that I keep by more equipment (not to mention _more expensive_ equipment) I think I've exceeded the value of my car. Time to trade up. Anybody want a clean 2003 BMW 530i M-Sport??


----------



## crzystng (May 2, 2008)

For me NO, but I am getting close. '96 JEEP Cherokee Sport, worth ~5-6G. now if I were to add everything that I have spent equipment wise IN the JEEP, Probably lol..


----------



## pat_smith1969 (Feb 17, 2010)

I have a 2008 Mazdaspeed 3, so no my stuff is not worth even afraction of what my car is worth (about $500 worth of audio gear, plus a $500 head unit). 


BUT.... as a second poll I would like to see how many people spent more on their sound deadening than their system. I have spent $800 or so on deadening.


----------



## nailbunnyzq (Jun 21, 2010)

yay, not for me. i dont know anywhere near enough about this stuff to go in the 4digit figures in equipment, plus im that guy that uses what he buys till it cant go no more.


----------



## Bugs78 (May 14, 2010)

tvrift said:


> If you were to sell all of your audio gear currently installed in your vehicle, would it be more than the vehicle is worth?
> 
> For me, I have a 04' Impala SS which seems to be holding value pretty good.




currently yes. By far. That said, Im currently between cars, and dont actually have one I consider my own. I've been collecting gear since I sold my car to put into its replacement

For those who car abut backstory
- I had a WRX. 
- Wife has an 06 Jetta leased. Lease expires in September
- Wife was pregnant. 
- Sold WRX - bought A4 Wagon for wife.
- I inherit her Jetta till September, then go shopping

so, technically, im carless. And she has two


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

1st "proper" system weighed in at £7k retail (I paid trade) car was at a push £5k when system was fitted, £450.00 when system removed!


----------



## rscecil007 (Apr 30, 2009)

No, mine's not even close, but I have a newer vehicle though.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

I would prolly get FAR more for the car without any audio in it at all. That
said, what I am doing to the car can and will be easily reversed. With the
old shaft radio and tape deck in the glove box reinstalled. Plus, I've had 
the HU/PROCESSORS for almost 20 years, I have no kids so its the 
closest I have. lol Could you sell one of your kids... Don't answer that!!


----------



## PerfectCreature (Aug 29, 2010)

My first car? Yes. Bough for 1k. Put 2.5 in stereo equip in. Sold car for 2k with stereo equipment. 

Current car. Paid 5K. Have put roughly 1k into it so far.... Rockford Fosgate Punch 400-4. JBL GTO 3501. Phoenix Gold 5cs Rsd and the 6x9s. Alpine Type R 10 inch. Plus install stuff. JVC 8xx stereo.


----------



## Frodrigues (Dec 17, 2010)

Not Yet but soon enough, say oh spring time TOTAL MAKEOVER!! Cant Wait!!


----------



## Joemon (Jul 9, 2010)

I have 91 Nissan 240sx with all Kenwood Excelon with optima red top battery in trunk for the amps with a custom floor box
So I'm somewhere around $2000 - $2500 in my car.
And I'm still wanting to add more lol!!!

And my car is a drifter too haha


----------



## Shannon (Jul 15, 2006)

My gear was worth more than my car when I had a POS VW Golf mk4. Now I have an Evo so no. Unfortunately, Mitsubishi's don't have the best resale so it won't be long until the gear catches up to the car. But I can still leave half the cars out there in my dust so I'm happy =D


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Joemon said:


> I have 91 Nissan 240sx with all Kenwood Excelon with optima red top battery in trunk for the amps with a custom floor box
> So I'm somewhere around $2000 - $2500 in my car.
> And I'm still wanting to add more lol!!!
> 
> And my car is a drifter too haha


Here is some 240 porn for ya. A bud of mine has this
little hotrod. I cant say I've ever seen a swap with
hidden wires ever look this good. Damn sexy! Any 
gear head would say the same no matter if it were
in an import or not.....


----------



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

mines about even.. i think the audio is slightly more


----------



## ghostmechanic (Mar 2, 2009)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> Damn sexy! Any
> gear head would say the same no matter if it were
> in an import or not.....


Damn straight! I'm not a huge import fan & it looks sweet to me. I've got respect for a build like that no matter what the brand of the car.

In about a month or so I'm going to do my full install. Finally found my dream subwoofer amp to match my 6 channel! After it's all done, I'll easily have more in audio than what the car is worth since the car keeps depreciating & the 15 year old equipment keeps becoming more rare


----------



## Joakim Skovlund (Feb 18, 2009)

Hmmm... Car: 8000$, stereo: 65000$... 

Nice to have an old wellbuilt car, that can be modified and built to fit the stereosystem, instead of the opposite. "All in" for the best soundexperience!


----------



## Miniboom (Jul 15, 2010)

Living in Norway, we have car taxes beating the hell out of our wallets, especially when there's a little extra horsepower involved... so my old 1997, $8000 car (in the US) is $21500 here in Norway. 

I can neatly put some JL-gear (450/4, 1000/1, and a couple of 10W7's) in my car, and it's still nowhere near 20 green bedsheets.


----------



## jam0o0 (Nov 30, 2010)

no. but my ears suck so i don't need the quality that most here do.

but my bronco has more than 3X the vehicle value in suspension/drive-train.


----------



## jacampb2 (Dec 3, 2010)

I own enough stuff in my collection that it is probably worth 3-4 of my '01 VW Jettas, however, the equipment I have installed in the vehicle is probably worth less than the car.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

nope. 12 thousand for my GTi, and prolly 5 or 6 thousand "worth" of equipment. (msrp)


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

sadly my gear is worth way more than my car currently is. well based off of msrp on the gear anyway and current blue book of car


----------



## FAUEE (Jul 22, 2010)

Most people here are going off what they paid for the car. That's not what your car is worth 

For me, its close(well, not CLOSE but not 10s of thousands), but no. That's comparing MSRP of gear to the last trade in (lowball) offer the dealership gave me. If you compared purchase prices, not close at all.


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS (Mar 29, 2010)

In my current vehicle, the amount of equipment is somewhat close to the value of the vehicle, but does not exceed it.

A while back I sold a '98 S-10 for $8k and it had nearly that much (retail, MSRP) in equipment and fabrication --> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/251648/1998-chevrolet-s10-regular-cab


----------



## azvrt (Nov 11, 2010)

The value of my sound systems is always higher than the value of my cars, so my cars always sound better than they look or perform.
Maybe if I had a little more money...


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

I'll carry this one step further. I have more home audio gear than I paid for the home. 

>^..^<


----------



## azvrt (Nov 11, 2010)

Catman said:


> I'll carry this one step further. I have more home audio gear than I paid for the home.
> 
> >^..^<


I hope your not serious ?!


----------



## CorNut (Feb 1, 2011)

I actually have a vehicle worth more than my audio equipment for the first time, never really thought about it but it's so true with the previous cars I drove before I bought my new truck a couple months ago lol


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Joakim Skovlund said:


> Hmmm... Car: 8000$, stereo: 65000$...
> 
> Nice to have an old wellbuilt car, that can be modified and built to fit the stereosystem, instead of the opposite. "All in" for the best soundexperience!


I wish I could do what you did with your kicks. That was some sexy work!


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

On msrp the audio's about $10k and the car's $25k.

They're getting closer and closer all the time though, little scary!


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

From a blue book value standpoint, my car is worth more. Of course, if I totaled that car today, I'd be more concerned with pulling out most of my gear than I would be about losing the car. After all, it's just a Mustang and they are easy to find.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

I would just go buy a higher priced whip, which I have seen a member do...LOL.. never going to happen


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

not a chance, spend my money on a nicer car any day


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

azvrt said:


> I hope your not serious ?!


Totally serious. Now to explain ...in case you care. I carefully said 'paid' for the house. I bought it 25 years ago. It is now worth >4X what I paid for it. (which would be worth more than the audio in the house)



Porsche said:


> not a chance, spend my money on a nicer car any day


IIRC my first Ferrari was the first car that was worth more than the audio in the car. Come to think of it my current Ferrari is the only car I own now that is worth more than the audio ...including 2 BMWs.

>^..^<


----------



## tnbubba (Mar 1, 2008)

if you include my home systems yea.. It pay for a vette


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

I just bought a new jeep, so i can finally say no.


----------



## kenikh (Jan 17, 2011)

If you are buying used gear and doing DIY installation, it gets pretty hard to get the price of your equipment over the value of any reasonably new car. Even my '99 Subaru Forester, which is worth $6K on a good day, isn't worth lest than my audio equipment. Then again, I purchased well.


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

LOL My first car def yes but after that no! Oh the good old 83 trans am! Funny thing i just bought it back from the guy i sold it too to restore it! Im def putting a system back in it !


----------



## Jprice2708 (Feb 12, 2011)

I bought a new car a year ago, so now the answer is no, but before that the stereo was worth more than twice the value of the car lol...


----------



## jerrico22891 (Feb 23, 2011)

about a month ago a guy came in with a 1993 bonneville sse completely stock and he said he wants the loudest car in our town and he said price isnt a limit he said we could go up to 20 gs if we want and so we did. in the trunk was 2 kicker 07S18X2's with 2 07S18X4s. each had a single amp which was 4 hifonics xx maxximus. under the rear seat was 2 lo pro rockfords we had in the shop and 3 subs in each door which i was not informed of. we had to take almost everything that he didnt need like the a/c heater and all the other stuff to put 3 more batts in and the grand finale was a 18 FI BTL we had under the dash. grand total was 23 thousand not even joking the guy said it was adequate. wtf?


----------



## kenikh (Jan 17, 2011)

Goes to show he knows what he likes and how he prefers to spend his money.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

jerrico22891 said:


> about a month ago a guy came in with a 1993 bonneville sse completely stock and he said he wants the loudest car in our town and he said price isnt a limit he said we could go up to 20 gs if we want and so we did. in the trunk was 2 kicker 07S18X2's with 2 07S18X4s. each had a single amp which was 4 hifonics xx maxximus. under the rear seat was 2 lo pro rockfords we had in the shop and 3 subs in each door which i was not informed of. we had to take almost everything that he didnt need like the a/c heater and all the other stuff to put 3 more batts in and the grand finale was a 18 FI BTL we had under the dash. grand total was 23 thousand not even joking the guy said it was adequate. wtf?


im so lost on this. So you had 4 solo x 18"s which judging by your model number 2 were dual 2's and 2 were dual 4's and you had 3 18" Fi BTL's in there too????


also sounds like a drug dealer. He drives an old cheap car that probably can be funded by a job at mcdonalds as to not raise red flags then drops all that money in there. then again maybe that is the cop side of me coming out?


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Brian_smith06 said:


> im so lost on this. So you had 4 solo x 18"s which judging by your model number 2 were dual 2's and 2 were dual 4's and you had 3 18" Fi BTL's in there too????
> 
> 
> also sounds like a drug dealer. He drives an old cheap car that probably can be funded by a job at mcdonalds as to not raise red flags then drops all that money in there. then again maybe that is the cop side of me coming out?


You're probably 100% right


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Angrywhopper said:


> You're probably 100% right


Lol, some things never change. Dealers and pimps were some of our best customers back when I was installing at a shop. The guys used to snag the leftovers out of the ashtrays it was funny.


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

hell no... all of the audio stuff I do and have ever owned combined is not worth as much as my current car. And I'm not a cheapass with audio, either.


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

Not even close

I have about $1,500 worth so far.

KBB is $3,500-$4,000


----------



## Irishdrunk (Feb 22, 2011)

gotta hustle that ebay!

Got pdx m12, f4, two type r 12's, imprint module, and when it was all said and done i think i spent 170$ of my actual hard earned money


----------



## biglip (Feb 18, 2011)

the ammount of money i spent on my car, i could of bought an S4 instead of an A4 lol


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

The items in my truck retail for around $5500, but the truck KBB's at $11,145, so no, my stereo is not worth more then my truck. Now my wifes car on the other hand KBB's at $3200 so yes in that case. But she too has here own stereo in it, but its worth is not more then the cars.


----------



## Arthurk (Feb 10, 2009)

Well, since I wont butcher my nice cars for a big systems, my stereo car's system is worth well over twice the price of the car.


----------



## Dmanj (Jan 2, 2011)

In my old car it was worth more, but the car was also free  Now its only worth about a 1/4 of what the car is worth


----------



## memphiskane (Mar 9, 2011)

When I was younger I had a couple different cars that were worth less.


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

Brian_smith06 said:


> im so lost on this. So you had 4 solo x 18"s which judging by your model number 2 were dual 2's and 2 were dual 4's and you had 3 18" Fi BTL's in there too????
> 
> 
> also sounds like a drug dealer. He drives an old cheap car that probably can be funded by a job at mcdonalds as to not raise red flags then drops all that money in there. then again maybe that is the cop side of me coming out?


Yeah, I was thinking the exact same thing. My background, too I guess. :laugh:

When I sold car audio back in the day, I figured out that part of the game. I couldn't figure out why these guys drop so much money into an older car instead of buying a newer car with a slightly less bombastic system. Then, a few of them offered to hook me up if I did the same for them. Er, thanks but no thanks...

And since my system is stock, it's way more than the system. But the stuff in my closet? Well, it makes it much closer.


----------



## NIU_Huskies (Feb 24, 2011)

My old car, yes. My current car, no. My current equipment at the prices i paid for it all is about 1/11th of the blue book value of my car.


----------



## Reach (May 12, 2008)

I think you could part out the stock HU and speakers from my beater for more money than you could sell the whole thing for!

That's just the beater though.


----------



## kenikh (Jan 17, 2011)

I have been thinking about this and my DD is probably worth $6K ('99 Forester). Buying most of my equipment used, even with full 6-channel active and MS-8, it comes in well under half the value of the car (wiring and sound deadening included). The install isn't complete, but will be before summer starts.

Of course this project is just to get back into the game before I do the install in my non-DD fun car. While this car will pull no punches on equipment selection, the cost of the gear will be a small fraction of the car's value, regardless of what equipment I choose.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

A resounding YES! 

98 Mustang GT Vert..BB value at 6500

K3P set
TN53K Tweeters
Focal Solid Amps
Focal 33kx sub..
Alpine H701
Alpine C700 controller


----------



## Sleeves (Oct 22, 2010)

Back when I drove used Tercels, Sentras, and Festivas my stereo was definitely worth more than the car.

I don't really drive better cars now, but I do drive newer so my stereo value doesn't typically surpass the resale of the car anymore.


----------



## langlowe (Oct 11, 2010)

Not even close. 

$45000 truck with about $2000 in audio. At least I paid $2000. MSRP was closer to $3800.


----------



## tybiggs (Dec 12, 2010)

10' Tundra

360.2
dyn240gt's
jl t13tw5
audison lrx3.1k

All my previous vehicles yes and nicer gear too. Life changes...


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Does upgrading the electrical system to handle the Amps count toward Audio gear?


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hmm 2000 gmc Sierra Valued around $8k... Terribly sad that I've put about $15k in customs at least into it! Lol!

As far as audio the current build is 
Pioneer avh-3200dvd
Rockford fosgate 360.2 
Cdt sqa 4100 4 channel (mids)
Cdt sqa 2130 2 channel (horns)
JBL/crown bpx2200.1 (subs)
JBL 2118H mids
Image dynamics mini horn lenses
With b&c de500 compression drivers
4th order blowthrough with 3 JBL w15gti
And lots of raamaudio bxt2


----------



## Dave-ROR (Dec 30, 2010)

Even at full MSRP values of the gear, no. MSRP value of the gear is around 3,500, car is worth multiple times more and it's 14 years old..

I don't think I've ever had a car with more money in the stereo than the car was worth.


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

Dave-ROR said:


> Even at full MSRP values of the gear, no. MSRP value of the gear is around 3,500, car is worth multiple times more and it's 14 years old..
> 
> I don't think I've ever had a car with more money in the stereo than the car was worth.


You've piqued my interest. What kind of car do you have?


----------



## Dave-ROR (Dec 30, 2010)

ReloadedSS said:


> You've piqued my interest. What kind of car do you have?


Nothing fancy, the car I'm currently putting together a system for is a 1997 Acura Integra Type-R, there's 320 of them in the US (or were, many have been wrecked and/or stolen). It's worth 10-12k, which is 3-4ish more than the MSRP of the gear.


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

Dave-ROR said:


> Nothing fancy, the car I'm currently putting together a system for is a 1997 Acura Integra Type-R, there's 320 of them in the US (or were, many have been wrecked and/or stolen). It's worth 10-12k, which is 3-4ish more than the MSRP of the gear.


Yeah, nice car. An acquaintance of mine (not a friend) was given one by his dad, a sweet championship white color. He proceeded to totally screw it up by not following maintenance, getting into three separate accidents, and it was the car that he learned to drive stick shift on.

So, I guess there's...319 left now, as a pool of what you'd want to purchase.


----------



## Dave-ROR (Dec 30, 2010)

errr.. double post..


----------



## Dave-ROR (Dec 30, 2010)

ReloadedSS said:


> Yeah, nice car. An acquaintance of mine (not a friend) was given one by his dad, a sweet championship white color. He proceeded to totally screw it up by not following maintenance, getting into three separate accidents, and it was the car that he learned to drive stick shift on.
> 
> So, I guess there's...319 left now, as a pool of what you'd want to purchase.


Thanks..

There's probably less than 200 97s left with clean titles right now. I know of a number of them, but know of even more than have been wrecked or stolen have have salvage titles  

Since I drive another Integra for racing, the Type-R has become a normal street car so I need some better quality audio in it these days. Everything will still be fairly easily removed for the occasional track day though, and sound deadening will be very limited to non-existant probably to keep with the purpose of the car... waste of gear really lol


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

Dave-ROR said:


> Thanks..
> 
> There's probably less than 200 97s left with clean titles right now. I know of a number of them, but know of even more than have been wrecked or stolen have have salvage titles
> 
> Since I drive another Integra for racing, the Type-R has become a normal street car so I need some better quality audio in it these days. Everything will still be fairly easily removed for the occasional track day though, and sound deadening will be very limited to non-existant probably to keep with the purpose of the car... waste of gear really lol


The few I've seen have been salvage titled. Same with most of the Civic Si's of similar vintage that come up for sale. It's a shame, they're nice, fun little cars that you can wring out on a track; the Type-R is unreal considering what it is, although you probably know that. 

I figure if you just put in a simple system, and have the gear on a rack with quick-releases, you'll be just fine. 

They are pretty noisy, though. Other than the RL, Acura/Honda seemed pretty loud until more recent models compared to their competitors. The Toyotas I've owned before and after my 2005 Accord were much more quiet.


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

No, but I was inveested in a $1200 system in a beater civic about 2 years ago.


----------



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

Wow, the stats have changed a lot. At one point Yes and No were almost even..lol


----------



## Bampity (Nov 2, 2010)

Haha, I only paid $650 for my car. It wasn't hard to blow more than its worth on anything.


----------



## dsauce16 (Feb 2, 2011)

NO. it would be a happy day for my ears if i ever got to that point but a sad day for the savings account. damn car audio is a slippery slope to an empty wallet


----------



## rytekproject (Feb 25, 2011)

Not close, buts it surprising how quickly the audio sneaks up on you. Didn't think about it until i read this post but i still have a long way to go and have spent $1600 already (MSRP much higher though)


----------



## O/S Amps (Aug 18, 2010)

I answered yes but it is actually yes & no. I like older cars and tinkering with them so instead of one newer car I perfer to have 2 older ones. My truck is most definitely worth less than the equipment in it. 1989 Toyota reg cab 2wd with the paint coming off of it (will tend to that soon) 268000 miles on it...Eclipse CD8053 with US Amps USA200 running pre maxxsonics MB Quart 4" components, US Amps USA150 running ID 6.5" mids, US Amps USA 100 running 2 10's. The other is my 1993 Mazda Miata turbo with a bunch of race parts on it. I have a Clarion DRX 9255 in it with Boston Acoustics front components, MB Quart 6x9's, and an ID 10" sub all run by Audio Art amps. I have more in that car than I do in the audio...so far.


----------



## EclipseChris (Apr 20, 2011)

Its not hard when my car is only worth 2.5k...


----------



## lowblueranger (Feb 11, 2011)

When I was younger maybe, but not now. I like a newer nicer vehicle with a great sounding stereo.


----------



## EclipseChris (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah i imagine that its extremely hard to get 30k worth of audio in any newer vehicle.


----------



## huckorris (Sep 2, 2009)

If I still used my DLS Ultimate A4 and was talking about MSRP it would probably be even, just from my comps and amp. HU was $50 and sub with box was $50 so that's not much. My '95 Odyssey just turned 200,000 miles old. Original almost everything, including suspension 
:*(


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

huckorris said:


> If I still used my DLS Ultimate A4 and was talking about MSRP it would probably be even, just from my comps and amp. HU was $50 and sub with box was $50 so that's not much. My '95 Odyssey just turned 200,000 miles old. *Original almost everything, including suspension*
> :*(


Holly worn out shocks Batman!


----------



## go_go_thrash (Aug 14, 2008)

Now it is not. Until I bought my new car, I did have more money invested in stereo equipment than my old truck was worth.


----------



## HHR Panel Man (May 20, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## humandrummachine (May 17, 2010)

5000>240


----------



## zookroo1 (Jun 6, 2011)

Nothing better than a $500 car with a $5000 system! Especially when the house it's in front of isn't worth much more!


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

EclipseChris said:


> Yeah i imagine that its extremely hard to get 30k worth of audio in any newer vehicle.



Naa...I have seen $40K installs before. When you have someone do the install, the price always goes up. But this is a DIY site so I am sure that unless you purchase Class A amps, ODR source and processors, and MicroPrecision Z series components coupled with RS Audio Subwoofers, you aren't going to get close the the 30K mark.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

SQ Stang said:


> Naa...I have seen $40K installs before. When you have someone do the install, the price always goes up. But this is a DIY site so I am sure that unless you purchase Class A amps, ODR source and processors, and MicroPrecision Z series components coupled with RS Audio Subwoofers, you aren't going to get close the the 30K mark.


Two Audison Thesis Venti Amps will get you to $30,000.00


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Oh well I guess you are right. As long as we are thinking about blown out of proportion amps and speakers, we could just get the Critical Mass 249,000 dollar setup...Electrostatic's anyone?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Or Accuton Tweeter's at $3,000.00 each


It would be easy for me to run up $30,000.00+ for a system. :burnout:



I would love to try those Tweeter's!


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Not yet but one day the ever evolving system will be worth more than my TL. I was going to start looking at a CTS-V but I'm enjoying putting what I would be spending on payments into the audio.


----------



## Blister64 (Jun 13, 2010)

Nope, not a chance. Don't get me wrong, I love car audio. But if I had enough money to spend on an exotic stereo setup, I'd rather buy a better car and upgrade that one over time. Like I've done actually. Started off small, with both cars and stereos, and now I'm movin up in the world


----------



## underdog (Jul 5, 2011)

Hell yes!
I drive junk mostly. 
Finally broke down and bought me a cruiser
You would probably call it a Hoopty.

The system being built will cost more than i paid for the car.
Then again maybe i got the car real cheap?


----------



## underdog (Jul 5, 2011)

zookroo1 said:


> Nothing better than a $500 car with a $5000 system! Especially when the house it's in front of isn't worth much more!


Have you been watching me?
FYI
My home is probaly worth at least $800.00


----------



## MaliBOOM (Jul 21, 2011)

I have well over 5k in gear and my car is worth over 13k hopefully 

So no, car is still worth more lol


----------



## JLAudiow6v2 (Jun 28, 2011)

My car audio system is roughly about twice the value of my vehicle. When people on youtube can't insult my audio, they point out the cheap vehicle that its in. For me personally, the vehicle is just a means of transportation, but the audio is what makes the drives so enjoyable. I don't think there is anything wrong with that. Car Audio is my passion, not cars in general, and I'd much rather have an amazing audio system in a half decent car, then a nicer car with stock audio.. hands down.


----------



## KaYoS (Oct 10, 2010)

My last car was worth less than my h/u but I blew the engine and my new car is worth more than all my audio gear


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

back when equipment on the whole cost more, and I had a Toyota truck, I easily spent more on the system...over and over. lol.

a bunch of amps, woofers, etc, not even counting labor and supplies if you are even counting that stuff.

but, with a 7k brand new toyota, it wasn't that hard, but still, there was a lot of money in that truck back then


----------



## Lou (May 23, 2009)

my amp for my subs by itself is worth far more than my ride,i own a 1989 nissan pathfinder that I payed $200.00 for,it has 285,000 miles on it and has no problems,


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Lou said:


> my amp for my subs by itself is worth far more than my ride,i own a 1989 nissan pathfinder that I payed $200.00 for,it has 285,000 miles on it and has no problems,


Sounds about like my Montero that I keep around so that I can qualify for collector car ins.

Even though its 300k I would take it cross country in a second! Sometimes you just cant beat vehicles like this...


----------



## s4k4zulu (Mar 2, 2010)

i paid over $5k in just in tax...so hopefully my car will be worth more than the gear at least for the next 10 years


----------



## blackknight87 (Jul 11, 2011)

$40,000 truck...about $1500 in audio.


----------



## petern23 (Oct 9, 2006)

No, but the car I just sold last week was worth less than the audio system in my current car. Does that count for anything?


----------



## subzero27 (Aug 1, 2011)

LOL no not at all...


----------



## MrUntouchab1e (Mar 23, 2011)

lol at this!!!! My fronstage is worth more than my car alone!


----------



## magnumsrt806 (Apr 22, 2011)

my euipment is worth more then what i paid for the car but i bought the car from my job so it was a steal. Now if i bought it anywhere else then no the equipment wouldnt be worth more then the car, gotta love job discounts on used cars


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

on my first car, yes. $1200 vw rabbit and had $5k of audio in it, lol..


----------



## 45Colt45 (Sep 24, 2011)

Not Yet at least


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

About in a year, I'm gonna have to change my answer on this question: for now, the answer is "Yes": An old Volvo 940 diesel is worth about €750,- which is the price I paid for 3 Genesis Dual Mono's.

I'm close to finally having a truck-driving-license now, so by the end of this year, I should have a full-time job and in a year, I should have saved enough money to buy a nicer, faster car in good condition, so I guess I'm gonna have to try a little harder to exceed the worth of the car


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

BuickGN said:


> Not yet but one day the ever evolving system will be worth more than my TL. I was going to start looking at a CTS-V but I'm enjoying putting what I would be spending on payments into the audio.


I'm getting closer to being even since I posted this. The Esotars and HD amps weren't cheap. Maybe in another year.


----------



## Cenovio (Oct 13, 2009)

Maybe not as much as my vehicle is worth,but almost as much as what I bought it for,I got a steal...


----------



## knowledge (Dec 13, 2010)

maybe is the same value as my truck


----------



## GoLow (Mar 4, 2010)

No. About the same.


----------



## aldog77 (May 27, 2011)

On my last car, yes! - 
just got a new mercedes with a nasty sounding stock Harmon Kardon system, so now, no.


----------



## stopdrpnro (May 15, 2008)

mine is about the same if you take retail values on everything. either way fact is i'd be more upset if someone stole my gear than the car.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

the value of the gear I currently have is 5500$, my car is worth 7500$ right now, we're closing in on that O_O i dont have the new gear installed yet though.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

wth would you spend more money on a stereo than a nice car?


----------



## rodburner (Dec 13, 2011)

My dad "gifted" me his old pickup [91 Mazda B2600, 68,000 original miles],and the title swap was $25.25. My HD 900/5 cost 40 times that,so yes,the truck is "worth" less.:laugh:


----------



## Thoraudio (Aug 9, 2005)

I figure trade in on my 00 Pontiac Grand Am GT with 140,000 and non working ac is about $1000. 

~ values at time of retail
$300 head unit
$300 separates
$300 sub
$300 amp

of course, none of it is worth that now.


----------



## nigeDLS (Nov 5, 2011)

Paid £1050 for the car, £12000 for the audio.

Ooops. :blush:


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

nigeDLS said:


> Paid £1050 for the car, £12000 for the audio.
> 
> Ooops. :blush:


:faint:


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

my one amp is worth more than the car it's going in

85 CRX 

equipment
7909 -$500
PPI PMQ 210 x 2 $550
Coustic XM-3e $30
TRU C7.2T (future) or PPI A600.2 and A300.2 (bi amp) C7.2t - $2000 new or my a600.2 -$600 and $300 for my a300.2 (imports)
TRU C7.2 (future) or a PAIR of PPI A1200.2 $1000 either 
Alpine SPX PRO PASSIVES (adjustable xo and ta points) $100
HDS 6.5 Mids $100
tweeters? no too sure yet

speaker wiring $50
wire $30 I got most for free from work.


----------



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

After almost 2 years since I first started this thread, my car is still worth (very surprisingly according to kbb) more than my audio. Its still pretty much worth what it was 2 years ago! I guess 1.5 years of Navy deployments keeps my mileage down!


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

rc10mike- thanks for your service....


----------



## Nasty02M3 (Jun 5, 2011)

On top of what's currently installed, if you take into account all the $$$ you've spent "trying" gear, and the subsequent loss after selling that gear, than I must be almost double the value of my car. Wow, that kinda sucks


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

New answer to this question.

a resounding NO.

Audi is more $$$ than stereo...


----------



## gjmallory (Apr 13, 2010)

Thankfully, @ age 38...not anymore! Same question, when I was 19?...Hell Yes!! LOL!


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

SQ Stang said:


> New answer to this question.
> 
> a resounding NO.
> 
> Audi is more $$$ than stereo...


lol i loved it when my answer went from a yes to a NO. :laugh:


----------



## NineInchNail (Nov 22, 2011)

My answer is yes. On the other hand I own '98 BMW E39 worth 4,500$. Every time I mention that people are stumped -> "Why the hell would you do that?". Well, I know why.


----------



## lovnbmws (Jan 4, 2012)

Not these days but it definitively was when I was in high school driving a 20 year old BMW 320i... 

Now that I've matured and have stepped up to a 13 year old 323i I'm close to being in the same situation but the engine swap helps offset the value


----------



## NineInchNail (Nov 22, 2011)

Gah!! Engine swap? That must have cost more than a half of value of the car.


----------



## kenikh (Jan 17, 2011)

NineInchNail said:


> My answer is yes. On the other hand I own '98 BMW E39 worth 4,500$. Every time I mention that people are stumped -> "Why the hell would you do that?". Well, I know why.


Because the e39, especially the 540i w/ 6 speed manual is the bee's knees.


----------



## NineInchNail (Nov 22, 2011)

But it's only 520i 
I was refering to having mobile audio system worth more than the actual car.


----------



## kenikh (Jan 17, 2011)

NineInchNail said:


> But it's only 520i
> I was refering to having mobile audio system worth more than the actual car.


It's still a great car.

The 520i...that's a car that never came to the USA. You have to love displacement taxation in EU countries driving the production of underpowered, full sized saloon cars.

That doesn't change the fact that the car is still a very nice platform for mobile audio.


----------



## JLTw7 (Apr 4, 2012)

I voted No for 2 reasons

1) I always try my best to stay at the 10% value of the care. Highest I went was I believe 12% value. That was for a Toyota Camry. I spent US$4200++. In my country a Camry is about US$ 40,000

2) It amazes me when I see a banged up compact sedan with a sound system worth $$$$ and the owner is proud of it.

I guess if you ain't using the car as a demo vehicle because you own a shop, it just doesn't seem right.

IMHO


----------



## CrossFired (Jan 24, 2008)

Last car yes, 85 Toyota PU with all Boston Pro, Linear power amps and pioneer 800 Hu.

Truck has a kbb of $1100. just the three amp will set you back $2k used.

Now my current ride (TLC) is worth more then it's system.


----------



## EriCCirE (Apr 14, 2010)

I think I am growing up. I took my subs out and only have fronts


----------



## NineInchNail (Nov 22, 2011)

JLTw7 said:


> I voted No for 2 reasons
> 
> 1) I always try my best to stay at the 10% value of the care. Highest I went was I believe 12% value. That was for a Toyota Camry. I spent US$4200++. In my country a Camry is about US$ 40,000
> 
> ...


Of course if I would have Audi A7 it would be ridiciolous to spend more than car is worth. But in my case, it's not so unreasonable. Plus, if I'll have another car I will reinstall my precious stuff in the new one. I'll never sell my car with this hardware. When you're spending lots of cash and planning to keep it for many many years (mobile audio, not a car) then it does have point. If you rather........wait.....are you calling my bmw a banged up compact sedan?!


----------



## D-Bass (Apr 27, 2012)

my systems are definitely worth more than either of my cars. One car has eight 10's,3kW on sub. Two PRS amps for the 8pair of reference spks. Alternator, a couple batts. 1992 Crown Victoria with 300k+ miles.

My other is a nice, clean 1997 Deville(thanks grandma!). Excelon deck. BitOne.1 processor. Hertz XL's in custom kickpanels running active off an RF T600-2 for mids, and half of a T600-4 for tweets. other half to run my 6x9's when i want LOUD mode over my SQ mode. Two RF T1500-1bdCP's for the eight 12" subs, sealed forward firing in a diamond with a 1"plexi rearwall. 6 batteries, 50F cap. LOTS of wire! custom power & ground blocks. All will be wrapped in factory vinyls. One heck of a project I've got going on.


----------



## for2nato (Apr 3, 2012)

I drive a Mercedes, so the answer to that is simply, No!

Sent from your moms bedroom using TapaTalk Pro


----------



## Eskimo65 (Apr 18, 2012)

Sweet jeezus to the guy two posts before.

Mine would be close..
2000 Honda coupe :[ with 130k miles

Pioneer DEH-6300UB Headunit
(x2) RE Audio 65FR up front powered by VIBE Slick a0 2-channel, (x2) JVC something 6x9 rear for filler (it's a coupe and not like I'm sitting in the back )
(x2) RE SEX10D4 Subs in a custom-built vented box powered by a SoundStream Tarantula TX2.1500 - 750RMS each channel.
165amp semi-HO Alt, Kinetic HC800 for starter battery (plan on getting a second) w/ a lil 2Farad Cap


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

retail on all the gear is OVER THE TOP, puts it real close to the value of the car


----------



## Zero Gauge (May 29, 2012)

I drive an 07 Denali worth $25-30k so No. I don't have my system installed yet but I have about $2k worth of stereo equipment in my closet ready to be installed and a custom box being built. The wires and installation gear cost me over $300 alone. All RF zero gauge, battery clamps, distribution blocks, RCAa, etc. I still need to buy batteries.


----------



## NineInchNail (Nov 22, 2011)

I'd never go power over quality. What's the point?


----------



## ADCS-1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Def yes. An -89 MB 230e at 1000$, 6 bulk packs Dynamat extreme, Clarion ADCS, JBL GTi 408 and 600, Alpine flat 12", Mcintosh 440, 443 and 431. Kimber cable interconnects, Supra Ply speaker cable.. And then install.


----------



## Richv72 (May 11, 2012)

I think if this were an spl forum you would see many more yes, almost all those spl cars are complete beaters.


----------



## Fronty2011 (May 19, 2012)

Hell No! but I remember back in high school when my brother had a 1979 mustang hatchback with 2 15" Cerwin Vegas and 2 10's, soundstream amps, huge horn tweets and all custom installed by a shop. This was in 93' so It was around $5,000 put into it. I laugh now when I see a beater with a high end audio system in it.


----------



## JLTw7 (Apr 4, 2012)

NineInchNail said:


> Of course if I would have Audi A7 it would be ridiciolous to spend more than car is worth. But in my case, it's not so unreasonable. Plus, if I'll have another car I will reinstall my precious stuff in the new one. I'll never sell my car with this hardware. When you're spending lots of cash and planning to keep it for many many years (mobile audio, not a car) then it does have point. If you rather........wait.....are you calling my bmw a banged up compact sedan?!


Im sorry but I wasn't making reference to anyone here as I don't know anyone here more so have I seen anyone's set up. As such, no I wasn't calling your BM a banged up compact sedan.

Yes I appreciate your point but what I said was my own opinion and preference. Kinda like sticking to a brand so its just me.


----------



## dannyboyy14 (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes to all my cars, (owned 3) My first car 1995 ford Taurus, i was a senior in high school and saved every penny not for a nice car, but a beater and an MX5000 haha.


----------



## djbreal87 (Jun 24, 2012)

Car is worth 10k, audio gear worth 3500$


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

I wish lol. Cars worth a few grand but as for the audio, I've been able to score some sick deals so I'm only out about $125 for the all the wire, amplifiers, speakers/subs/box, and head unit.


----------



## seismicboom (Jan 25, 2011)

I was on a budget and tryed to stick to who can do the most with the least saying thing . although my cars broken i've gotten an offer that was higher then the equipment installed.


----------



## GavGT (Sep 5, 2011)

I paid less for my BMW than my L3se's are worth


----------



## nomed (May 17, 2008)

Car worth about 2+k in local currency. System, emmm, a bit more.
If anyone want to calculate, go ahead. It in my signature 


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## 04silverz (May 28, 2008)

No. Have a 05 Silverado, not sure what its worth but I only have about 2500 worth of stuff in it. full retail maybe 3-3200.


----------



## Crandis16 (Aug 27, 2012)

I made a thread like this on SMD lol

Paid $3500 for ford escort zx2
Total of ~$1800 into it so far lol

Now I'm going to cry about all the money I have spent


----------



## Ampman (Sep 7, 2011)

Nope, got most of what I have used but In pertty dang good shape I might add ? got a system I'm working on at the present consisting of 4 amps all old school ZED made. 2 Hifonics Pluto's series 7&8. 2 Autotek's 7050 7100 head unit Sony Mobile ES XR-C900 Sony processor XDP-210EQ Sony CDX-805 10 disc changer and the other goodies speakers an such all under $600 don't think I done all that bad not a lot of bang I'm sure but if needed i can whip out the old Hifonics Colossus series 7 and im sure that should take care of it hehe, SQ should be pertty decent though


----------



## Tritty (Aug 28, 2012)

I have a 1998 Hyundai Excel.
Gear includes:
1x Pioneer DEX-P99RS
3x Pioneer PRS-D800
1x JL Audio C5-635 3way components (active)
1x Alpine MRX-M1000
1x Alpine SWR-1224D
3x Stinger Expert Roadkill bulk packs
4x Stinger 8000 Series RCA's
8m Stinger HPM 0awg
12m Stinger HPM 4awg
1x Stinger 150amp circuit breaker
1x Optima D24
Various other bits and pieces...
Paid $1000 for the car, alot more than that for the gear


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Not yet. My car is valued somewhere in the teens. If you count my system at retail plus the equipment changes over the past year it might be close.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

BuickGN said:


> Not yet. My car is valued somewhere in the teens. If you count my system at retail plus the equipment changes over the past year it might be close.


yea but who pays retail anymore...lol


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

I can't remember the year the car was bought but it was a 1979 Toyota Corolla. I can still smell the Sex wax and see the 2 inches of beach sand in the floorboard. My dad made me save up my money and he match me dollar for dollar for $750 to $1000 car. RF amps,alpine HU, RF sub and Can't remember stage, Pioneer 6x9's in the rear deck were the ****, later my system was much more than my car. 

Today,hell no. Lol goals are bet differnt. 


Damn auto correct


----------



## 83corolla (Nov 5, 2009)

I drive my user name so I can tell you that the helix c dsp alone I just got is technically more than the blue book value of my car. I can get a few grand though for my car and the system exceeds that amount. I love my car tho, it's like a dream car for me, it's my third one. I had one when I was a teen (crashed it) bought a rusted out one and replaced the rusted out one with a car from California.


----------



## Gpgtp (Jul 8, 2011)

Ampman said:


> Nope, got most of what I have used but In pertty dang good shape I might add ? got a system I'm working on at the present consisting of 4 amps all old school ZED made. 2 Hifonics Pluto's series 7&8. 2 Autotek's 7050 7100 head unit Sony Mobile ES XR-C900 Sony processor XDP-210EQ Sony CDX-805 10 disc changer and the other goodies speakers an such all under $600 don't think I done all that bad not a lot of bang I'm sure but if needed i can whip out the old Hifonics Colossus series 7 and im sure that should take care of it hehe, SQ should be pertty decent though


How much joy do you get out of typing like an uneducated *******? I mean, is that fun for you?


----------



## Ampman (Sep 7, 2011)

Probably the same joy you got outta trying to insult me  which I got to say didn't work I refuse to let the devil steal my joy GLORY TO GOD I LOVE JESUS


----------



## 83corolla (Nov 5, 2009)

Here comes honey boo boo


----------



## Ampman (Sep 7, 2011)

Hahaha


----------



## Starsky (Sep 18, 2012)

I am up to about 50/50 - $10k sterea / $10k car!


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

I think the audioz is holding vaule better than the car


----------



## DanP315 (Oct 8, 2012)

my system is worth like 1/32nd of what my truck is worth and my truck was only 4500 =/


----------



## Rkrajnov (Nov 22, 2010)

Nah, not even close. I paid about ~10k for my vehicle. My sound equipment only cost around $2000 for everything I needed including wiring and ****.


----------



## D-Bass (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm now stuck with a 10k stereo and a blown transmission. bummer


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

We might buy an oldtimer Mercedes-Benz/Hanomag camper very soon... This will probably be the first time we'll be able to answer "No" on this question... 

Isabelle


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

D-Bass said:


> I'm now stuck with a 10k stereo and a blown transmission. bummer


Same here lol. She don't run great, but damn does she sound GOOD!


----------



## Espresso (Oct 16, 2012)

Nope & I only paid $1200 for my Suburban.


----------



## MP1472 (Oct 2, 2012)

lol @ this thread .. my last system yes worth slightly more than the car to purchase equipment and install .. but if i were to sell off the system not so much .. unless someone wanna pay me way too much $ for some used gear???? lol


----------



## BadUserName (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes. Even my cheap setup is still worth more than my crappy old car.


----------



## Brad92 (Apr 30, 2012)

Nope. My truck is still valued at $9k and it came with everything but the subs I have in it now. Sounds like crap though, so I'm gonna redo it all when I get money.

Kenwood HU
Planet Audio 5 channel amp
Pioneer speakers in the doors
2 Kicker Comp 12's I had sitting around
4 gauge wiring kit










probably sent from a classroom


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

my car is a beat up 2003 sonata. Im guessing its valued at $2500 at best. My gear is listed below. 

MS-8
PDX 125.4
PDX 100.4
Focal 10" subs (x2)
OZ audio 4" mids (x2)
OZ audio tweets (x2)
Eclipse 8445 head unit
2 full kits of Raamat 
oodles closed cell foam

if it isnt worth the price of the car, id say its about even.


----------



## ADCS-1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Today i spent some 300 only for speaker cables and 300 on signal cables. (Van den Hul) This in a $1000 Mercedes....


----------



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

ADCS-1 said:


> Today i spent some 300 only for speaker cables and 300 on signal cables. (Van den Hul) This in a $1000 Mercedes....


You really spent that much on speaker wire and RCAs? Please tell me you're kidding..


----------



## LILTWIN (May 5, 2010)

Well I drive a 500$ 84 mustang so yeah ...


----------



## zipperhead23 (Oct 29, 2012)

I would say equal. Ive been buyin more stereo equipment but ive also been buyin carbon fiber parts for my car and still need about another two grand in carbon fiber.


----------



## LILTWIN (May 5, 2010)

I just got new seats,convertible trunk hinges,weather stripping & seals.New rocker panels ordered also.


----------



## munkey321 (Oct 24, 2012)

absolutely, I don't really care about the car so much, just the sound system, have decided to do a little customization on the car and keep it for another 100k. looking to put in two illusion carbon xl 12's and focal utopia be tweets and mids so that alone is probably worth the car. 2004 pt cruiser.


----------



## Whiskeyface (May 27, 2012)

yes, yes it is. DGAF mode 9000. its a to and from work beater truck.


----------



## rewillia (Oct 21, 2012)

how about a *$6k audio system * centered upon Stage 4 Pioneer and Focal K2 series equipment *installed in a 25-twenty-five year old (1988) Mercedes 2-dr Roadster/Convertible.* the *answer would be NO way*. While being a significant investment in car audio equipment no way does it outweigh the value of the car itself or maybe better stated in terms of the value of the automobile to me.

of course, within the context of the question; one might argue such when it's apparent that the host automobile is run down, or in need of repairs to ensure its road worthiness, safety, etc. ~ i.e. like needing a new set of brakes or new tires when the money spent is put into audio equipment instead of doing the needed repairs.

I've personally see examples of this and suppose the same question can be applied in terms of asking "are your rims and low profile tires" worth more than the average market value of the automobile they've been installed upon?

it's about priorities isn't it?


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

I would have to say yes, 90 Nissan Sentra, paid $580 for it. Think my PPI 2200 amp alone is probably worth more than the car! LoL

add in my Sony headunit, Kicker cross over, Orion 275 SX amp, 2 Kicker comp 12's and a pair of Alpine 6.5" 2 ways


----------



## rmoltis (Sep 4, 2012)

the answer is yes. i bought my ford aspire with 89,000miles on it, and at that time its kelly blue book was $2500. i paid 1,660 for it because it was in great shape mechanically and exterior wise. everything worked like it was still tight and new. now im up to 114,000miles and it still runs great and has at least another 250,000miles to go before its old. but i just got to tallying up my stereo parts and all in all im in $3325 deep and the kelly blue book now for private sale is $1,850. retail sale it is good for $2,500. 

it is quite easy to go over the value of your car unless you buy new cars which i dont see the need for. the cost to acquire a used car+maintenance for its life. is cheaper than paying a fat markup from the car companies new+maintenance. this car is the most ive paid for a car by $100 my last aspire was $1500 with 89,000 miles on it as well. sold it at 280,000mi. these two cars are what ive had for the last 8 years, and im good for at least another 4-6 with this current one. so why not spring a little extra on something nice


----------



## todd131 (Feb 25, 2012)

sure is. i have the means to purchase a new car however, i do not take loans from banksters so i purchase everything with cash. yes, i vote with my pocket. i am currently saving for a german sports car. currently i drive about 150 miles a day and i just want a reliable vehicle that looks presentable and is safe to drive for work. i will be going for a promotion in 2-3 years for a position which will not have really any driving involved. this is another reason i am waiting.

having said that, i have 2 vehicles a 1996 nissan hardbody pickup and a 2001 nissan maxima. the pickup is a vehicle i have had for a long time and will simply never get rid of because it just keeps running, still has no rust. just turned 168,000 miles on the clock.

the maxima on the other hand was purchased 2 years ago for $4300 from a friend. another friend and i have completely replaced the undercarriage of the vehicle including the sub frame (front and rear) and sound dampened the car (now that i know how to put up photos on here, i will put up some pictures. i don't know what exactly all the gear i am putting in it is worth but it's more than the car. the maxima has 185,000 on the clock and it's running like a champ. i will drive it for at least another 100,000 miles. if the engine dies another is $1000 if the tranny goes another is $750. i don't believe the engine will die, the tranny on the other hand not so sure. i can do the work myself(with my friends help he is a certified subaru mechanic) so it won't cost much more than that for his time. simply doesn't make sense to me to drive a new vehicle i don't want into the ground just to have a newer car. i'd rather be patient and go write a check for what i want in a couple years.


----------



## ADCS-1 (Dec 14, 2011)

rc10mike said:


> You really spent that much on speaker wire and RCAs? Please tell me you're kidding..


No kidding, Van Den Hul cables is not the cheapest cables you get, so at 20$ each meter, i only got speakers for one side. 3-way JBL GTi in front, McIntosh and prosessor in the trunk. Norway is an all-over expensive country,but the payment from work is at par. I do 25$ each hour at a normal convenience store, a car mecanic usually gets 30-35$.


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

rewillia said:


> how about a *$6k audio system * centered upon Stage 4 Pioneer and Focal K2 series equipment *installed in a 25-twenty-five year old (1988) Mercedes 2-dr Roadster/Convertible.* the *answer would be NO way*. While being a significant investment in car audio equipment no way does it outweigh the value of the car itself or maybe better stated in terms of the value of the automobile to me.
> 
> of course, within the context of the question; one might argue such when it's apparent that the host automobile is run down, or in need of repairs to ensure its road worthiness, safety, etc. ~ i.e. like needing a new set of brakes or new tires when the money spent is put into audio equipment instead of doing the needed repairs.
> 
> ...


Exactly right. Seen rims costing around 6k a set. That's typical too for a 2 or 3 piece custom forged high performance line. Nice Benz BTW. Looks like you've kept it pristine!!


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

No, not even close. 00 Celica GTS, and my entire system/wiring etc cost about 700~ Bout 20-25% of what my car costs...sounds about right. I dont think I will ever be able to justify spending more than $1500 in a system, even if I was a millionaire.


----------



## Richv72 (May 11, 2012)

ADCS-1 said:


> No kidding, Van Den Hul cables is not the cheapest cables you get, so at 20$ each meter, i only got speakers for one side. 3-way JBL GTi in front, McIntosh and prosessor in the trunk. Norway is an all-over expensive country,but the payment from work is at par. I do 25$ each hour at a normal convenience store, a car mecanic usually gets 30-35$.


Wow norway must have a great economy to support those wages.


----------



## fast4door (Aug 2, 2012)

rewillia said:


> how about a *$6k audio system * centered upon Stage 4 Pioneer and Focal K2 series equipment *installed in a 25-twenty-five year old (1988) Mercedes 2-dr Roadster/Convertible.* the *answer would be NO way*. While being a significant investment in car audio equipment no way does it outweigh the value of the car itself or maybe better stated in terms of the value of the automobile to me.
> 
> of course, within the context of the question; one might argue such when it's apparent that the host automobile is run down, or in need of repairs to ensure its road worthiness, safety, etc. ~ i.e. like needing a new set of brakes or new tires when the money spent is put into audio equipment instead of doing the needed repairs.
> 
> ...



WOW very nice 560. I had a 450 and always admired the 560 motor


----------



## TheScottishBear (Feb 3, 2011)

Oh yeah, you betcha. lol It is a stereo with wheels. That was kind of the point. It is used exclusively for that purpose. It's like a lab where I fail, succeed, and learn more than I ever could by reading. I have changed my frontstage 5 times in the last two years and my subs three times. I use raw drivers so I'm not really spending a fortune though. Rebuilding my wall to 4 18" this fall wasn't that cheap though.


----------



## Bulldog149 (Feb 8, 2013)

I have spent enough on car to have a second vehicle. I have left over audio that I can recoup some cash. All in all I have spent around $7,000. But I think I will be very happy once my $1500/800 watt system is installed in my newest ride.


----------



## Srt10venomous (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm a ill over 28k retail in mine. And not close to the vehicle cost

Now I just have to install it all.


----------



## santiagodraco (Feb 9, 2012)

If I ever have a stereo worth what my car retailed for or is worth I think I'll either be deaf or in need of the non physical type of examination. 

That's not to say I'm not serious about sound, just not THAT serious ;D


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

I paid $200 for my previous car (1991 Toyota 4Runner).

I paid more for each of the individual items for that car:

Deck
Front speakers
Amp 1
Amp 2
Subwoofer
Cap


----------



## gckless (Oct 11, 2012)

Yep. Got my Blazer for $3500, current build will be somewhere near $5000 by the time I'm done.


----------



## MinnesotaStateUniversity (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm really frustrated with my vehicle.

The HVAC controls are on the same board as my OEM radio, so if I want to replace my OEM head unit, I need to spend $500 on a JDM dash kit

I know I can purchase a DSP to match with my OEM H/U, but 8 channels from an MS8 is kind of overkill for a simple 2-way passive + sub configuration. Same goes for Audison.

The Mini is another option, but why bother when I'm going passive. I don't want to purchase another amplifier either.

A simple LOC ...I'm just wasting my time putting in all the effort.

I'll either toss a single din under my OEM H/U or just toss in an amplifier w/ high level inputs ...which will probably sound like trash.

I paid right over 12k for my lgt a few years back. A budget of $1k is sufficient


Someone REALLY needs to make a 2.1 DSP. The Mini is ONLY 2 way! Grrr & you need the isolator AND a LOC.


----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

My system is not worth more than my vehicle...... but I admit my TV and computer set up put together is.....(purchased at different times).....I can see how car audio can be a bit addictive because of the quest for better and better sound in the car and for some its to "out shine" the next guys system. 
I just thought.....If I was to put a full Brax or other ultra high end system in a cheaper vehicle how much of the system would be covered by insurance if something was to happen ( theft, accident etc)......Any insurance horror stories out there dealing with that.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

cjazzy4 said:


> My system is not worth more than my vehicle...... but I admit my TV and computer set up put together is.....(purchased at different times).....I can see how car audio can be a bit addictive because of the quest for better and better sound in the car and for some its to "out shine" the next guys system.
> I just thought.....If I was to put a full Brax or other ultra high end system in a cheaper vehicle how much of the system would be covered by insurance if something was to happen ( theft, accident etc)......Any insurance horror stories out there dealing with that.


Yup! 2 stories

My RAM was broken into several years ago......My own fault of course. It was a nice neighborhood and I had been working on it for a few days.....seats out, dash out, etc...... I had the Alpine F#1 setup (dvd/processor/3ways) and all Mcintosh amps. (3x431's). I also had a DD kenwood unit for multi media use (processor aux in...kick ass setup

I went out one morning to start the putting back together process and sure enough....car was unlocked (never) and everything except the speakers was gone  

That same day I purchased a springfield armory xd45 and the best alarm offered at the time. 

Now, my insurance company was awesome! They offered me a check OR the opportunity to spend that same amount with an audio distributor that they deal with specifically. I took option B and A because when talking to the distro they could get ANYTHING!!! They replaced my MC431's with brand new versions (forget the models), they couldnt get there hands on the F#1 stuff (duh) but with the credit I was able to do a LOT of shopping! I purchased the alpine 505 (brand new at the time) 701 proc (hated it) the $2000 nav (hated it) BT, DVD changer, and every other little add on they had available....... and then took the check to get some other stuff locally. worked out great...the only way it would have worked out better is if I chose what I wanted better.......


Later on I went all Brax for a while  (fyi).......

So fast forward to a few years ago...... It was almost two weeks to the day that I had just lost my son (25weeks into pregnancy, full term) and just signed a HUGE very pretty 6figure contract and had a giant deposit sitting in my center console. Long story short is that my truck randomly caught fire and melted to the ground in minutes on a major highway (barely survived it). I had 3 new SS ref amps (love em) JBL GTI midbass's, illuminator tweets, and I forget what else.....Kenwood DD, type R 8"s ported in my center console, and a lot of custom work...

This insurance company SUCKED! They were trying to dick me about the cost of the vehicle to begin with. They said that the audio wouldnt be covered or at least certain parts because they were "choices". Sure, thats fair but I claimed them all on my policy. I then used the argument of when purchasing a lexus...... When you get the upgraded Mark Levinson uber expensive system that too is a choice...but I bet you cover it? "Yes". Ok, well the only difference here is that mine was done better and sounds better. 
I won  But I didnt get all that I should have.......

Pick a good insurance company and keep detailed records. Dont take everything at there first words and you will be fine. Cost of goods to vehicle is completely irrelevant.


----------



## bradsworth (Jul 3, 2013)

I would say I have more into my current build than I have paid for any of my cars... you could combine most of those cars and still be under what I've paid for 2/3 of my front stage. I've talked 5 people into giving me their cars/trucks.(total beaters) a 94 grand cherokee, an 86 suzuki samuari. an 80 toyota pickup. a 97 toyota pickup (totaled) , and a 92 ford ranger(pretty nice). The ranger was my daily driver for 3 years, even. My current car though nearly tips the scales. ahaha


----------



## EuroFresh (Jun 30, 2013)

When I bought my car, yeah. But I only paid 1000. i quickly bought a brand new exhaust system along with an intake. Although as of recent I've upgraded my system so its about the same price range, definitely ups the resale value


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

car by itself to audio, then yes.. car AND mods/upgrades to audio, then about even


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

Car is worth about 3k now, so yeah.


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

My budget for my work van has been about 4 weeks income. That gets me a good clean dependable mini van. My budget for Car Audio has been 2 weeks income.
Good news I just got approval from the CFO to raise the audio budget to 3 week$. Self employment does have some perks.

Might get equal by next year


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Lol CFO??? do you mean wife? Lmao I know that feeling

I don't drive fast I fly low!!!


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

I doubt my system will ever end up surpassing the car cost wise. Maybe a third is as far as I'll go but that's still a lot.

I don't drive fast I fly low!!!


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

LOL if my car is worth more I didn't leave enough money for my system.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Everything I have is in a Blazer I paid $3k for 2 years ago.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> Everything I have is in a Blazer I paid $3k for 2 years ago.


everything i have has been sitting in my closet and under my snakes tank for 6 months lol


----------



## GlassWolf (May 8, 2010)

300A alternator & external regulator @ 14.4VDC
300A Battery Isolator
Sears DieHard 875CCA Gold starter battery
Kinetik Monster 2400 isolated audio battery
1/0 AWG power distribution
Pioneer Stage-4 DEX-P99RS head unit
Orion 2250SX amplifier
(300WRMS x 2 @ 4 ohms stereo @ 14.4VDC)
DynAudio System 360 front stage
(8" midbass, 3" midrange, 1" silk tweeter)
mounted in custom fiberglassed kick pods
Orion 2250SX amplifier
(1200WRMS x 1 @ 4 ohms bridged @ 14.4VDC)
Fi Q15 subwoofer, ported @ 3.5 cubic feet @ 35Hz
Cooling, I Heat Ring, Spider, dual 2 ohm coil options
Compustar 2WSS-AS alarm system

Car is worth more. 493cid big block, nitrous, 1100HP, 1/4-mile in 9.375s @ 145.08 MPH


----------



## dareo (Dec 17, 2010)

^^^^^^A Car to be proud of there!

Currently at 14 percent audio to vehicle value on a 3800 dollar toyota t100. Gotta stay conservative and debt free these days.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

GlassWolf said:


> 300A alternator & external regulator @ 14.4VDC
> 300A Battery Isolator
> Sears DieHard 875CCA Gold starter battery
> Kinetik Monster 2400 isolated audio battery
> ...


****ing EPIC!


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

GlassWolf said:


> 300A alternator & external regulator @ 14.4VDC
> 300A Battery Isolator
> Sears DieHard 875CCA Gold starter battery
> Kinetik Monster 2400 isolated audio battery
> ...


Epic old school powered system to the max! The beasts amps match the car and motor perfect.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

LOL I just looked up book value on one vehicle and I know the tires alone are worth more than the vehicle. Getting ready to make sure the audio is worth much more. Lol everyone has to have a beater! How else could you enjoy driving one without rockin out. Plus it's one of the only things you can do to a car then take it to five or more different vehicles. Barring mids and decks.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Defaalarm (Jul 11, 2013)

I like my car, don't get me wrong, but I feel the system is worth more 

At least the system doesn't break down, and can keep me company while I wait for assistance 

Car: Mercedes ML from 2000
System: Pioneer's cheapest DVD-Player, DLS Reference 6.3, Phoenix Gold Ti210d2, PPI Phantom 2,4 and mono and a JBL MS-8

I know, both car and system is crap


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Not yet but I'm not done.


----------



## Face Chicken (Nov 19, 2013)

I used to run a nice system in my old 87 LeBaron 2 door hartop back in the late 90s.....Clarion DRX9275L with EQH5100 running Infinity Kappa (green) 6x9s, Clarion 5.25 components in the front, Kappa (green) 6.5 2 ways in the back side panels. 2 Clarion 50x4 amps(forgot the model numbers, they were the old silver finned ones) Kicker Solobaric 15 (original round one) PPI Art (white) A600. Clarion tv tuner with tv antenna for the back window, clarion monitor, DVD player (some aftermarket crap one) Playstation 1.......yeah and the car cost me $900 at the time i got it....lord knows how much i had in the system


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

My wheels and brakes cost more than my audio...which kinda sucks considering the audio in it.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Face Chicken said:


> I used to run a nice system in my old 87 LeBaron 2 door hartop back in the late 90s.....Clarion DRX9275L with EQH5100 running Infinity Kappa (green) 6x9s, Clarion 5.25 components in the front, Kappa (green) 6.5 2 ways in the back side panels. 2 Clarion 50x4 amps(forgot the model numbers, they were the old silver finned ones) Kicker Solobaric 15 (original round one) PPI Art (white) A600. Clarion tv tuner with tv antenna for the back window, clarion monitor, DVD player (some aftermarket crap one) Playstation 1.......yeah and the car cost me $900 at the time i got it....lord knows how much i had in the system


A man of my own heart, clarion. The amp you're referring to is the APA4200.


----------



## Face Chicken (Nov 19, 2013)

Yep thats it....had two of them....unfortunately one channel ended up burining out of both of them after awhile (I heard that was a common problem with them) I LOVE old Clarion....still got my old Clarion front liscence plate somewhere


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

You find that plate, I want pics please.


----------



## kkreit01 (Aug 27, 2009)

Not even close. That would be like saying, "my (insert an appliance here) is worth more than my house".


----------



## Woosey (Feb 2, 2011)

Hawk07 said:


> This is my first post here and I voted no.* I'm sure this might change* after seeing some of the gear offered here...


lol :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Woosey (Feb 2, 2011)

kkreit01 said:


> Not even close. That would be like saying, "my (home cinema) is worth more than my house".


I'm sure there are people on this planet with that problem too....


----------



## thehoff (May 7, 2013)

Up until the last build, I would of said no. But this time I went full out and spent the money to have the build I've always wanted. 

Vehicle: 2005 Silverado WT. The truck has been upgraded through out the years, but even with everything, it's stil probably worth 12k. 
Engine Upgrades: Intake, exhaust, programming
"Looks" Upgrades: SS bumper, molded roll pan, 4" 6" Drop, StreetScene mirrors, 24" Boss 330's

Stereo:
SQ Set up: Pioneer 80PRS, DLS Gothia 3Way set up (6.5 in factory location, 3.5 mid and tweet in A pillar), DC Audio 8" sub, Arc Audio PS 8, 2ea Arc Audio KS125.4, Arc Audio KS500.1, Lots of tuning!!
SPL Set up: Alpine 5v head unit (forgot model#) 2 pair DLS 5.25 X-SD52 Component, 2ea DC Level 5's, Arc Audio D125.4, 2ea DC 3.5k's. 4ea BatCap batteries
All Wirez Cabling, Mechman 270 amp alternator
Custom A Pillars to house DLS Components, Custom B Pillars fiberglassed and wrapped to hold all Arc Audio KS Mini Amps
Custom Amp Rack to hole the DC Audio 3.5Ks,
Blow Through

I think I have a problem.....


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

I have never had a stereo system in a car that was worth more than the car itself, but the stereo system in my second car cost more than my first car did. :laugh:


----------



## vetteboy3 (Mar 31, 2012)

If my car wasnt as modified performance wise as it is audio wise I would say the audio is worth more then blue book.


----------



## peenemunde (Aug 31, 2013)

Yes, I like older vehicles far better to new ones. I miss when cars were simpler and more reliable. MN is hard on a vehicle and I find older ones last longer than new ones. Old cars=cheap + extra$$$=car audio


----------



## pullin-gs (Jan 12, 2014)

I like older cars also.....just hate the stock sound.
It was wonderful to finally get some decent sound up and working today!
I still have some bugs to work out, but so far so good!
I think I'm going to need to upgrade my alternator also.
The acoustics are wonderful! The back speaker arrangement and interior contours allows for great imaging for both the driver AND the passenger!
Front speakers are in the kick-panels by my feet.


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

I voted no on the poll. No where close on all of my cars now. It was a different story when I was in high school. 

1989 Dodge Daytona $500. 
Kenwood head unit and components, 1200 watt Zed Sherwood amp and 4 12" Kicker c12a's over $1,500. 

Now I am fortunate enough to afford nice cars for my systems.


----------



## euroasiatrucks (Feb 13, 2014)

My answer is "no" for all my 4 cars


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

The longer I drive my truck and the more i read on the forum the two are coming closer together.


----------



## vivmike (May 24, 2013)

euroasiatrucks said:


> My answer is "no" for all my 4 cars


They have a "no" button up top.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

It's almost a comical question... and in reality, almost all of my 'early life cars' were pieces of crap, with great stereos in them! I had a string of cars, where the audio equipment was worth more than the car.

As life progresses, so did my paycheque, and my ability to buy better cars (and audio equipment).


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

I voted no. Between all the performance mods to make it a 11 second truck with a diesel my stereo equipment does not come close


----------



## kaupasm (Apr 20, 2014)

The Drake said:


> I am surprised that there arent more yes's. I would rather have a cheap/reliable car so I can invest more money into audio, same reason why I have hand me down furniture in my living room, haha!


i believe you still have your both kidneys, haha


----------



## xrojas13 (Dec 27, 2013)

I got a p.o.s town car worth about 500 with about 3000 in audio stuff but it runs great and is always reliable


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

While I have had several cars that had stereos worth 3-5x the cars value right now.... its close. Truck is 18 years old but I am always offered double book for it. I know I am in my equipment under $1700 but could sell if for more, a lot more if I were patient.


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

Property taxes are much cheaper this way. They should even give us a credit for cutting down on road rage!!!!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenBook (May 30, 2014)

I spent more on my stereo system than my car is currently worth. But my gear is a few years old now, not really sure of it's current value. My car's getting up there in age ('01 saturn ~125k) but I've had it a long time & it's paid in full so I'm gonna drive her till she dies.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

01 Saturn? An Audiovox cassette deck is worth more. LOL

I kid I kid! But seriously.


----------



## GreenBook (May 30, 2014)

LaserSVT said:


> 01 Saturn? An Audiovox cassette deck is worth more. LOL
> 
> I kid I kid! But seriously.


Meh, I could prolly get a grand out of it if I sold it, but I know it's in good shape & well maintained so I don't feel ready to go into debt right now on a new car. If the clutch dies on it I'll have to move on, wouldn't be worth the cost of repairs. But when I got it 10 years ago it was the best car I could get approved for.


----------



## Rodek (Aug 19, 2006)

My car is actually appreciating in value (a classic car) but my audio gear isn't.


----------



## milburyl (Feb 23, 2014)

Yes, but for one simple reason: I bought a 2006 PT-CRUISER that was in awesome shape and removed the back seats just to put a stereo in the car. I bought a PILE of equipment, then said, "I need a car that will fit it all in".lol. Hence the PT-CRUISER. I already owned a Buick Enclave and didn't want to tear it all apart, although now I'm trying to add an amp and a pair of JL 10W3V3's to the factory Bose system to give me a little more kick. I used to own a Bronco II and had an Orion 225HCCA and a 250HCCA and a pair of Orion XTRPro 15's along with Pioneer mids and tweets and an Alpine head unit that far exceeded the value of the Bronco. Lol. I remember I broke down one evening on an old dirt road and unhooked my equipment(amps and subs) and brought them with me when I had to leave the thing on the side of the road for the night. Lmao.


----------



## milburyl (Feb 23, 2014)

pullin-gs said:


> I like older cars also.....just hate the stock sound.
> It was wonderful to finally get some decent sound up and working today!
> I still have some bugs to work out, but so far so good!
> I think I'm going to need to upgrade my alternator also.
> ...



Damn. A 1963 split window Vette. Nice. And is that a 59 Vette that is partially covered? It would take quite a sound system to be worth more than your cars...lol. I don't even think a demo-vehicle would be worth as much as that 63. That's the 2nd most sought after Vette, with the most sought Vette being the 67 with the underrated aluminum 427 V8 that actually dyno'd out at more than 500 hp factory. In fact, the 67 didn't even have a radio because it was that close to being an actual race car. Lol.


----------



## EP1995 (Nov 24, 2013)

Worth more, no. More than what I paid for the car about twice since my Tbird was only 500.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

At this point in time, no. I have about the same amount invested in the gear that's in the car as the car is worht, so it'd sell for less than the car is worth. However, if I swapped out the current system with the better equipment I have sitting in my basement, then I'd bet I'd have gear that'd sell for more than the car.

For the record, I have a 99 Cavalier RS worth around $1,500, at least from what other Cavaliers of similar year, mileage, condition are going for.


----------



## lizardking (Nov 8, 2008)

I've never understood the reasoning behind putting in a great system into a piece of ****. Some of these cars/trucks/suvs I see in these build threads make me laugh.


----------



## rxonmymind (Sep 7, 2010)

No. Never will. Now home audio......


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

rxonmymind said:


> No. Never will. Now home audio......


Lol! New thread- 

"Is your home stereo worth more than your house?"

I pity the person......who says yes


----------



## audiophiledepot (Jan 16, 2015)

I actually have a 2008 honda odyssey exl-res. But, all my woofers,.mids and tweeters probably cost more than the van. I have in my home ready to install soon 3 sets of audison thesis k3. THIS includes 6 th tweeters violino, 6mids th 3' voce and 4 th 6.5 sax. Amps, I am working on them. I would like the THESIS amps as well. I have two bit ones and two sfc. For subs I have 2 audison voce av 12. Pretty soon the system WILL COST more than the VAN. I honestly don't care. Lol It is my daily driver and I enjoy good quality SQ. So YES.


----------



## BrainMach1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Back in 1995, I sold my Corolla for $250. I pulled the equipment before sale but it included $500 Boston Pro 6.4, Hifonics Zeus and Thor amps, and a Sony CDX-U8000. Each of those individual items was more than the car.

My current 2004 F150 has a decent system but a $10,000 engine. The engine is worth more than the truck.


----------



## 2g60s (Feb 1, 2015)

arguably yes, '90 corrado vr swapped with focal 165v3e's up front focal 27v2's in the back powered by an old memphis belle run off of a eclipse 5303r all old stuff but depends on who you ask as to value....but I'm an end user with no intent to sell so the point is moot i would guess.


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

"Is your audio gear worth more than your vehicle?"

Not yet but it's quickly approaching high dollar status..


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

When I originally posted in this thread yes. Since I have gotten my new car not yet. Im about to finish up phase 2 if my install. Once I get to stage 4 it'll be close


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Not yet... But I could have bought a couple of Civics with that cash...


----------



## mmnjtwa (Apr 6, 2015)

If I would have installed this equipment in my previous car, then yes. The most I've had in equipment in one vehicle came out to be around $12,000 and it was just over one-third of the vehicle's cost. Although, I do have a Clarion radio in my beater that might be close to the cost of the truck; it just needs some better speakers.


----------



## Souldrop (Nov 2, 2014)

I personally would be reluctant to cut up even a moderately priced used car. Used gear prices are so fluid it's hard to say. But yes since my car was so cheap .


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

My answer is now yes. I think my equipment eclipses the trucks KBB by a grand or so. LOL


EDIT: It seems my trucks value has gone up some. Truck is now worth $500 more than what I paid for the stereo. Had I of paid store prices though I could have bought my truck twice. LOL


----------



## michael92 (Apr 7, 2015)

Nahhh. Not even close. Stereo is sitting around 2.5k and a 2011 Silvy LTZ with a whopping 38k miles is worth quite a bit. 

I plan on selling the truck in 2 years and all the audio stuff will go with the truck too.


----------



## antharmer (Oct 7, 2014)

My first ever car cost me around (AUD) $1000, and ended up with $12k spent on the stereo, including a full SQ system, 4 screens, DVD player etc. I also had the seats retrimmed in finest Italian leather etc (what was I thinking). Sold the car 18 months later for $3k. Learnt my lesson on that one. I now usually run about 5k worth of gear in my cars which average around $80k.


----------



## Paulluap (Nov 5, 2013)

Well it wasn't at the start just, but now not to sure.
I paid $13000 in 1991 for my 1984 laser and $10000 on the audio gear, between 1995 and 1999 (not including my time ). 10 years ago I would say yes, but I think now after 25 years the car is catching up.
See what happens in the next decade .


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

Not yet...

But I drive a sorority girl car


----------

